# Comments on this build?



## JacKz5o (Oct 16, 2007)

ASUS MAXIMUS FORMULA / SE LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80562Q6600 - Retail

XFX PVT80FSHF9 GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail

G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1000 (PC2 8000) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ - Retail

SILVERSTONE OP750 ATX12V / EPS12V 750W Power Supply - Retail

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM

Thermaltake Armor Series VA8000BWS Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail

SAMSUNG 216BW Black-Silver 21.6" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail


----------



## ktr (Oct 16, 2007)

Just a question...is there something special with XFX, verses other brands with faster factory clocks for a lower price? Also, for 65 bucks more, you can get a msi 88 ultra.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 16, 2007)

nice build,looks ok to me.


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 16, 2007)

ktr said:


> Just a question...is there something special with XFX, verses other brands with faster factory clocks for a lower price? Also, for 65 bucks more, you can get a msi 88 ultra.



Nope. This is a pretty basic mock up. I probably won't be buying anything soon so when the time comes i'll look around for some deals. NCIXUS sometimes have eVGA Ultras for $520 with no MIR


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2007)

im not a fan of the ulta, its just an oced gtx. i would've said that the 65 bucks that you saved could've gone to a 1kw psu thermaltake or pcp&c psu.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks nice, looks nice.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2007)

i saw 10/10.. sweet build.


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2007)

so when are your going to start buying the parts is it when the Intel X48 coming out ?


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 17, 2007)

panchoman said:


> im not a fan of the ulta, its just an oced gtx. i would've said that the 65 bucks that you saved could've gone to a 1kw psu thermaltake or pcp&c psu.



Well I'm pretty sure eVGA handpicks the cores for the Ultra since the highest stable overclock on an Ultra is most of the time higher than a GTX. I don't think I need 1KW but I will look into the PCP&C. However, I have heard many good things about the OP750W and its around an affordable $150 so i'm leaning towards that more for now.



DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so when are your going to start buying the parts is it when the Intel X48 coming out ?



No idea to be honest lol. Maybe in a few weeks?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2007)

Aww man get 2 250gb's and raid them 

Other than that, looks pretty nice.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm, I wouldn't get that 8800GTX yet, not with the next gen Nvidia and ATI cards coming out.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 17, 2007)

i would say you hold back, loads of new products coming out in novemeber. 
wars i see: 

2950pro vs. 8800gt

phenom vs. yorkfield/wolfdale/penryn whatever the heck it is. 

amd's chipset vs. 780i vs. x48


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

I like GSkill but might I suggest the HK series?  In the UK they are cheaper than the PQ and stock at 4-3-4-5 @2T at 800Mhz but will do upto 1050Mhz on those timings with some extra voltage!!!!  Lightening, they will also do over 1200Mhz 5-5-5-18 @2T and the good thing is.....they like voltage!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 17, 2007)

panchoman said:


> im not a fan of the ulta, its just an oced gtx. i would've said that the 65 bucks that you saved could've gone to a 1kw psu thermaltake or pcp&c psu.



Not all of the GTXs will do Ultra speeds


----------



## panchoman (Oct 17, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Not all of the GTXs will do Ultra speeds



just like how not all 2900pro's will do xt speeds, but which one do you pick damulta?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 17, 2007)

I would of gotten two 2900XTs if I could of afford it. I think more pros hit XT speeds than the GTX.

A friend of mine had around 8 GTX and Ultra cards(or more). The Ultras where a lot better card in OCing.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks phenomenal 

 The Ultra has a nicer cooler too and truly looks pimp in a windowed case (one more bonus cookie for the ultra).

 When do you plan on doing this cause maybe you should get a 780i so you can do sli if that turns out to be a good route (depending on 8900 performance) and 45nm quads! .

 Anyways good luck on the build it looks "PHENOMENAL".


 Edit: ohyea is that the Silverstone DA psu? The DA's use better caps than some other silverstone psu's look into them if thats not a DA.

 Edit 2: the da is only $20 more Canadian than the OP version.. check it out.


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 17, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Aww man get 2 250gb's and raid them
> 
> Other than that, looks pretty nice.



I'm thinking about getting a Raptor later on and then having the 500GB as storage. 



panchoman said:


> i would say you hold back, loads of new products coming out in novemeber.
> wars i see:
> 
> 2950pro vs. 8800gt
> ...



Well the GTX is faster than 8800GT so, that comparison won't matter to me lol.

I might get some cheapo E2140 or something and then wait for some mainstream Penryns.

The 780i would be an interesting chipset too..



Tatty_One said:


> I like GSkill but might I suggest the HK series?  In the UK they are cheaper than the PQ and stock at 4-3-4-5 @2T at 800Mhz but will do upto 1050Mhz on those timings with some extra voltage!!!!  Lightening, they will also do over 1200Mhz 5-5-5-18 @2T and the good thing is.....they like voltage!



Are you sure those are 2x2GB? Because I can't find any 2x2GB HK series 



Chewy said:


> Looks phenomenal
> 
> The Ultra has a nicer cooler too and truly looks pimp in a windowed case (one more bonus cookie for the ultra).
> 
> ...



Is the DA better? I know its pretty similar to the OP. Most of the Silverstone PSUs are pretty good except for the Strider I heard.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 17, 2007)

humm well I knew the caps we Jap caps on the DA version of thier psu which is better but compared to which other version of thier psu's I dont remember..

 heres what I have" Discovered" lol the Da/decathlon series are modular (and seeing how theres alot of cables if you have a windows that might interest you).

 the decathlon 750 also looks longer so maybe it has a better build quality aswell... If I didnt have to go to bed I would do a bit more research but heres a review of the OP and DA I found.

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=423&type=expert&pid=3
http://www.techaddicts.net/reviews/da750/da750.html

 The DA is looking better, hope you sort it out I gtg sleep.

 Edit: ah maybe its longer because of the modular connections..


----------



## Chewy (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah man I had to check it out thier both the same  now I know that a modular design will make a psu longer (didnt know that before).

 was kinda expecting that since it was only $20 more for the DA, but you never know lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote jackz5o  "Are you sure those are 2x2GB? Because I can't find any 2x2GB HK series "

Ahhhh good point, forgot about the 4Gig thing!  I would still be inclined to get the HK in two 2Gig kits @ 4 x 1GB sticks, purely because the speed and overclockability will really be beneficial.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Raptor later on and then having the 500GB as storage.



Honestly Raptors are not worth it the cash.... They are a bit faster in some areas and a bit slower in others... For what close to 3-4x the cost...

I wouldn't even have mine but I got a swell deal on them.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Oct 18, 2007)

Got to fully agree with JC316. Buying an 8800 now, of any trim will be a waste when they get price cuts as soon as the 9 series comes out. Who knows what the 8800GT will do to the 8800 price range? I'm glad I'm only on the basics of my DFI build now.
 The way I see it; when those 9s come out and everyone who likes to stay at the top of the market sells their 8s to get the 9s, coupled with nVidia cutting the 8 series prices new... I will be in a beneficial position to scoop up some 8800s. Either slightly used or brand new for not much more.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 18, 2007)

instead of getting a raptor get one of those samsungs that are jsut as fast .. someone can post the name ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> instead of getting a raptor get one of those samsungs that are jsut as fast .. someone can post the name ...



SpinMaster?


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 18, 2007)

Samsung Spinpoint
OR

Raid a few 7200.10 or 7200.11 if you can find them. Awesomo


----------

